# Tough Choices



## Life'sJourney (Feb 9, 2011)

I am trying to make the decision of separating from my husband. I don't have time to go into details right now, but I am looking for a sounding board and hope that this site will provide that. Until later.....:sleeping:


----------



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

Life'sJourney said:


> I am trying to make the decision of separating from my husband. I don't have time to go into details right now, but I am looking for a sounding board and hope that this site will provide that. Until later.....:sleeping:


yes, this place makes a great sounding board, with some damn fine feedback !!


----------



## AlwaysThinkingMaybe (Jan 31, 2011)

Yes, hope you come back.


----------

